# yarn stores in Minneapolis MN



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey KPers we are going to Minneapolis for my husband to compete in the national senior games. we typically have some time when he is not competing that he will do something I want to do. Any advice on a LYS. We are from small town ME but I understand the Metro is great and we are getting a 7 day pass. We are staying at the Courtyard Downtown at 1500 Washington Ave S. thanks in advance as I will be in and out getting ready to leave on Fri just before the crack of dawn. May also venture to Mall of America


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://search.yahoo.com/local/s;_ylt=A86.J3XMIJ1VSHQAgncnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTByNWU4cGh1BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?p=yarn+stores&addr=Minneapolis%2C+MN&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001&fr=yhs-mozilla-002


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck at the games. And safe trip. Have fun at the shops there.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

xstitcher55 said:


> Hey KPers we are going to Minneapolis for my husband to compete in the national senior games. we typically have some time when he is not competing that he will do something I want to do. Any advice on a LYS. We are from small town ME but I understand the Metro is great and we are getting a 7 day pass. We are staying at the Courtyard Downtown at 1500 Washington Ave S. thanks in advance as I will be in and out getting ready to leave on Fri just before the crack of dawn. May also venture to Mall of America


I grew up in Minneapolis, and I would recommend fitting in a walk around Lake Harriet--less than three miles. I probably rode my bike around that lake nearly every day when I was a child. I try to do that walk when I'm in Minneapolis to visit my 92-year-old mother. She can't walk that much any more, so we sometimes to a driving circuit around several lakes. The only yarn store I've known of recently, in my childhood neighborhood of Linden Hills, has moved to St. Louis Park.
lindenyarn.com/
Good luck to your husband in the games. I hope you both enjoy the Twin Cities.


----------



## Radabaugh (Mar 31, 2015)

Great yarn store--- Needlework Unlimited in Mpls just off France Ave and 44th street! Karen has everything! Used to work there. Also am going to the Sr. Olympics-- weather looks great-- have fun! Linda


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks for the ideas


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=stevenbe%20yarn


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know any LYS but I'm sure if you check online you will find many. I would suggest going to Mall of America, it's one like no other!!! Have good walking shoes though. If you like baseball,check out a Twins game.
I was just there last month.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I strongly recommend Steven Be. It is located downtown MLPs. You can check out the store by going on his web site which is called Steven Be. Enjoy your time in MLPS.


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ikea is also located across the street from MOA. Be sure to bring some really good walking shoes!


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

It will be difficult to get to any yarn store from the trains. They are not located anywhere near them. The stores I am familiar with, because they are close to me, are Linden, Needlework Unlimited and Steven Be. If you end up only having time for one it would be Steven Be's. All three of them are wonderful stores, a couple of the others on the list I would skip but maybe I should not list them. Try a cab to get to them. Maybe even consider renting a car.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

I have sent you a private message, I hope you have time to read it before you leave.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I, too, would recommend Steven Be. It is more than a LYS, it is an EXPERIENCE. Don't miss it. 3448 Chicago Ave S, Minneapolis, MN 55407 (612) 259-7525 www.stevenbe.com Also, try to get to the Mall of America


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

This one is very close to your hotel:

http://www.depthoffieldyarn.com/


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

thank you everyone for your suggestions I look forward to a new experience in minneapolis


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> I, too, would recommend Steven Be. It is more than a LYS, it is an EXPERIENCE. Don't miss it. 3448 Chicago Ave S, Minneapolis, MN 55407 (612) 259-7525 www.stevenbe.com Also, try to get to the Mall of America


I know I keep suggesting things to do in Minneapolis that are not yarn stores, but if you go to Steven Be, go about 13 blocks further south on Chicago Avenue and have lunch at Turtle Bakery. www.turtlebread.com
or, for a splurge, dinner at the French restaurant at the back of their property, Cafe Levain. The smaller branch of Turtle Bakery near 44th and Beard is close to Needlework Unlimited that KPers have recommended at 44th and France.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Welcome to Minnesota! Yes, we are knitters and crocheters plus now we've added Nalbinding! Here's a list of all the yarn shops in and around the Twin Cities from the MN Knitters Guild: http://www.knitters.org/free-resources/yarn-shop-directory

Mall of America attracts many out of towners--most of the locals going there are teenagers on cell phones--doubt there's even a yarn shop....but it does offer some good shopping.

We have so many attractions, Lake Calhoun, as someone mentioned previously, is a great people watching and walking adventure, Lake Harriet and the Rose Gardens with fountains where many people get married, the Walker Sculpture Garden which is close downtown next to the Walker museum for lunch. The Nicollet Mall which is the main dining and shopping street unfortunately is being remodeled so the street is closed to transportation but still would be a nice evening walk--or the Stone Arch Bridge by the Mill City Museum is a wonderful adventure by the Mississippi River and next to it the Guthrie Theater which is a must see--for lunch and a wonderful view of the river on a cantilevered balcony over the river and a yellow cube higher up to get a wonderful view of the city. We have the Minneapolis Institute of Art where the largest Chinese collection in the world outside of China is a permanent display.
This summer was the opening of our Norway House, a work still in progress, which has a museum currently displaying textiles of Norway. It is planned to become an International meeting place but as I said a works in progress--it sits next to a historical Norwegian Lutheran church, the Mindekirken.

We are a city(s) of art and architecture--another wonderful building is the The Frederick R Weisman Art Museum which is close to the University and on the Mississippi as well. If you make it to St. Paul there is the the Como Zoo & Conservatory as well as the Union Depot which has been newly refurbished and is partly a museum but now functional for our new light rail system. Then there is St. Anthony Village which became part of Minneapolis long ago, is the oldest part of the city and has some wonderful things to see like the St Anthony of Padua Parish church--you can knit at any of these places, and if you stay a month, I have another list.....

:thumbup: ps mmccamant - you mentioned StevenBe--I agre and would say our premier yarn shop with chandelier and antiques in a converted fire station--a must see! Steven is a delight! and would love to see you!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Xstitcher, if you go to Stevenbe, please let all of us that recommended the shop what your reaction to it is. It is an amazing experience.


----------

